# Cash Rents Handicapping



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/business-inputs/article/2016/07/29/deeper-discounts-needed-subpar


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

That's what you get with mega-operators that would slit their own momma's throat for another hundred acres to rent, and speculators driving land prices, instead of production determining land rents and prices.

Later! OL J R


----------

